# RoRo Dayana goes down in the Caribbean



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

MIAMI 11 August – One seafarer has died and another remains missing today as search and rescue operations continue following the sinking yesterday of the Panama-flagged car carrier Dayana off the Colombian coast. USCG Petty officer James Judge told Fairplay that a distress call was relayed by the Panamanian government at 1950 local time yesterday that the 500-vehicle ship was going down 100 n-miles east of Colombia's San Andres archipelago. The cutter Gallatin arrived on scene about 2100 and began the search for the missing crewman. The cutter also rescued four people, recovered one deceased and continues searching for the remaining person today. Three Good Samaritan commercial vessels, the Patagonia, the Osprey 1 and the Stolt Creativity also responded to the distress call and assisted in saving nine of the 15 crewmen, the Coast Guard reports. USCG sources say reports from the scene are that the ship had been taking on water for up to three days and that the distress call was only sent after it had gone down


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

As an aside to this, this ship was originally sold for scrap back in Jan 2004, but it later turned out to be purchased by trading buyers. In April this year she was reportedly sold for scrap again "as is" Santo Domingo. However, it looks like that never happened either. Ships sold "as is" are usually in a shi*e condition and often have to be towed away. Make of that what you will.

Phil


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thamesphil,
Now here is another tragedy with a crew man loosing his life. If this vessel had been taking water for 2/3 days why was the distress sent after she went down? All sounds highly suspicious to me. Wonder how good the insurance was on what obviously was a rustbucket. Also another car carrier to boot.
Regards
Hawkey01 (Fly)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Pictures and full deatils of DAYANA at :-

http://groups.msn.com/luzardomarine/121mvrorodayana.msnw

Think this is the same ship, not 100% sure though.

Chris.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hawkeye,

I wonder who would insure a ship that has been condemend twice...?....Probably no-one....

Obviously a lesson that won't be learnt.

All sympathies for the poor crew who had to sail her.

Rushie


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Just goes to prove what I already suspected:

PANAMA 21 August – The Panama-flagged car carrier Dayana, which went down off the San Andres archipelago in the Caribbean Sea on 11 August, carried a navigation permit that expired in October 2005. The casualty resulted in the death of one crewmember and the presumed death of another. The Pana Management-operated vessel “should never have left the [Dominican Republic] port as it was only authorised to go to dry dock for repairs,” Panama Maritime Authority investigator Gerardo Varela told Fairplay. The vessel was en route from the Dominican Republic to Panama with scrap metal of 32 cars and four trucks when it went down. “We do not understand why the owner took such a risk,” Varela added. Apparently the vessel did not comply with security and safety requirements

Phil


----------

